# Breeder birds for sale



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I only have a few more of my breeder birds left that I am trying to find homes for.
I prefer not to ship and for them to be picked up in Syracuse, NY, but I will consider shipping within the continental US if the birds are purchased as a group.
All birds are under 4 years old.

Male pastel face split cinnamon, pearl, and pied. -$60
Female pastel face split pied.- $60
Male whiteface emerald- $130
Large cinnamon sex linked yellow cheek hen- $130

or ALL for $350. I'll even throw in a nest box.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Im too far away and cant have anymore tiels but I just wanted to say that whiteface emerald is absolutely gorgeous I hope they all find great homes!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aw man I would totally take the PF hen off your hands if I lived closer! I'll keep my eye out for people near you looking for birds.


----------



## MeanDonnaJean (Dec 3, 2011)

I would absolutely love to take 1 off yer hands to have a playmate for Zoey. I'm in Westchester County, NY but dag nabbit...I don't have a car.

Hmmmmm, ya don't suppose UPS would deliver him/her to me, do ya? LOL


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope they find good homes!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

would you take 300?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

MeanDonnaJean said:


> I would absolutely love to take 1 off yer hands to have a playmate for Zoey. I'm in Westchester County, NY but dag nabbit...I don't have a car.
> 
> Hmmmmm, ya don't suppose UPS would deliver him/her to me, do ya? LOL


LOL. I should have posted this sooner! I just got back from Westchester county (Yonkers) a few days ago.

and leeisme, sending you a PM


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

The birds have been spoken for! Thank you everyone.  
They are going to a wonderful home this weekend.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad they found a nice home. They are lovely birds.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

ahh! i wish, sadly we just signed a lease on a new house and the lease says 5 birds, why didn't you post this five months ago? hheheh

Glad they found a home though  Woo hoo!


----------



## MeanDonnaJean (Dec 3, 2011)

Cheryl said:


> LOL. I should have posted this sooner! I just got back from Westchester county (Yonkers) a few days ago.


Awwww shucks, and I'm right next to Yonkers too :-( Oh well, better luck next time (I hope).

And congrats on findin' a new home for the fiddies!!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

it was well worth the 5 hour round trip drive to get them. Even with a 13 year old son and a set of 3 year old twin girls. They got checked out at the vets at 3 today and the results should come back either Monday or Tuesday since the lab is right in the office. Until then they are quarentined. THe vet said all looks good. and they are all beautiful. Until then I have to hear squacking and screeching for a few days. Now to come up with names for them. Jeez. lol. The whitefaced is horney. SO hoping I can pair him up SOON. THey all had their wings clipped after we got home from the vets too.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

The male PF was Felix
The female PF was Missy
The WF emerald was Marley
and the YC was Elaine. 

Maybe those names might help and stick


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aw Leeisme I'm so glad you were able to take them, Cheryl has been looking for a good home for them for a while!!!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

I like the names. However, the only one I am going to change is the wf emerald. I think it looks like Harry potters owl so I am renaming him. Hedwig. All the others are staying the same. I also forgot to ask you... have they ever used the water bottle before?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats on the smooth move to a new home you two! Both to Cheryl and Lee.  I always love looking at the birds in Cheryl's pic. Can't wait to see pics once they are settled.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey Dyarianna...

Love the poem in your siggy.
I've never noticed it before.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks! My twin grandsons wanted me to say their Now I lay me down to sleep to the birds.. one night a few months ago when we covered them for the night.. so I thought I would just change it up a bit.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

The birds are all doing great! Thanks again Cheryl


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Hedwig is such a cute name! That WF is very dorky and loud. I'm sure you already noticed..LOL. He never stops. 
And no, they have never seen a water bottle to my knowledge. 
And thank you! I'm very happy to hear.  

Felix is a very curious little guy and is extremely friendly for an aviary bird. He had no human contact (at least not positive contact) before I got him, so it shocks me that he would actually approach me and gentle nibble my finger if I put it through the bars. He also sometimes would sing back to me. His handfed babies have been VERY sweet as well.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

The bird carrier was in the back with my son holding it on his lap during the ride home. He said mom I put my finger in the crate and the bird is sitting on my finger. The other 3 are in the corner but hes just like sitting there.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Definitely was little Felix. He was my favorite..such a clown!  Please keep me updated on them.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

absolutely will!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Got the report back from the vet this morning. The birds are in perfect health. As I knew they would be by the look of care they had previously received. Come March, the birds will be paired. up in the breeder cages in the bird house and see what develops.  As of now the birds are separated into for different cages. One has the females I want to sell (Of which one will not stop humping her food dish when the males sing their courting songs) One has males I want to sell. Then the last two have the females and males (separated, of course) The new ones and the previous ones I have decided to keep. They are all doing fantastic. and I will update you more in the spring when I start the breeding season.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Wonderful! All good news.  I'm excited for your breeding season! I wish I could still continue.. Maybe in a couple years once I'm out of school I'll come back to you for some of their offspring!


----------

